

Show HN: My first Android app - NutriHawk - alixander
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alixander.nutrihawk

======
DanielStraight
This is almost exactly an idea I've been kicking about for years. I'm very
hopeful for where this will go. It looks great and seems very easy to use.
Also love that it doesn't ask for any unnecessary permissions.

One suggestion that I could use right now... the ability to delete data / undo
adding data. I added a bunch of stuff just to play with it and now it doesn't
accurately reflect what I've eaten.

Also, how often should I update? Just every day? At the minute when I eat the
food?

~~~
alixander
Yeah I thought about a delete/undo, but I figured that the only time anyone
would undo is if they're just playing around with it at first. It used to be
that when you tapped a food to add it, it would automatically do it, but
instead I made it with checkboxes and an "log items" button so mistakes don't
occur like that.

It's really up to you how often you update. The whole idea isn't to count
precise amounts, just input the healthy portions of your meals and over time,
hopefully, you'll see patterns of what nutrition your diet is lacking!

~~~
DanielStraight
I guess what I meant to ask was, is it going to increment the data every time
I add a food or will it only increment once per day? So if I add apples at 9
AM and then again at 1 PM, is that different than just adding apples once?

Another suggestion: Tapping the "most needed" nutrient on the main screen
should take you directly to the screen for that nutrient.

~~~
alixander
Ah sorry, it will increment each time you add it.

That's a great suggestion, thank you!

------
kolev
So this is like CRON-O-Meter
([https://cronometer.com/](https://cronometer.com/))?

~~~
kolev
Sorry, just installed your app. It's simple unlike the overcomplicated CRON-O-
Meter. Good job!

